# Rhianna, Cross x Staffie, 5 years old



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rhianna, Cross x Staffie, 5 years old



Her Story: Found stray Jan 09, Kent. Homed for 4 months via the pound returned having not been walked for 3 months  haven't had time!

Salient points: Rhianna is a lively older cross breed dog ... old fashioned Heinz 57. Lovely smiley temperament. Over weight currently and beginning to shape up. Walks keenly, learning to meet dogs well.

Advert: Rhianna is a Heinz 57 bitza. Bitza this and Bitza that! She probably has Staffie blended in there giving her the willing smile and people focus. Rhianna has found herself in controversy this year: Found stray, homed straight from the pound to people who talked the talk and just didn't walk the walk. In fact on enquiry when they handed her to us they were unable to tell us how she got on on walks as she had just been around their house and garden  not walked. Oh Rhianna, we are going to get it so right for you! She is spayed, vax'd and chipped. Came in overfed probably on poor quality dog food or human titbits. Now having good a quality diet and she is beginning to shape up as much as a kennelled existance allows.

Rhianna's beauty shines through. Her willing smile, enthusaism and companionship ... out on her walks there she is steaming ahead enjoying it as though its Christmas Day come early. Tried to let her energy settle through a long walk, but to be honest she was as keen coming back as setting forth! Her spirit wins through and she will be loved for herself. She should be the most popular dog on our books that old fashion cross breed, as tough as old boots, grateful for everything, involved in the heart of the families activities. She probably is going to be an only pet, in our currently situation she is learning to be settled with dogs everywhere, and beginning to meet them and walk with them nicely. We are taking her nice and slowly; she is forging ahead full speed! 
"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Rhianna Staffie 5 yrs Croydon Surrey Kennelled.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I hadn't met Rhianna before so was quite surprised as I expected her to be a larger dog. She is chunky, but not as big as I expected as you will see from the photos with Cathy (my friend). Very sweet natured with beautiful eyes that just tug at the heart strings. We enjoyed out walk together and she is quite calm in nature so very much easier to photograph :wink: Sometimes she looks so sad  Here is Rhianna our pretty girl ... so photogenic that I couldn't decide which photos I liked best ... sorry :roll:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't get enough of this girl, she really is very pretty! A few more photos courtesy of Cathy ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rhianna had a weekend break out of kennels with one of our volunteers - here is her update:

"I picked Rhianna up on Saturday to take her home for the weekend.

She is a real sweety, a really easy dog to have around. The first thing I did as she pulls a little bit on the collar is buy her a halti, which she accepted first time and then walked nicely with no pulling at all.
We met my friend in the park and went for a nice long walk. She was so well behaved. She will let dogs have a small sniff of her before seeing them off, she seems nervous rather than aggressive. She is happy to walk past them and doesn't pay much attention. We wandered around North London's many parks for most of the day stopping for tea and bowls of water. She is totally relaxed with cars, buses, kids running about, skateboards, bikes, deer behind fences, everything really. 

There are two little issues. She is football obsessed. If she even hears someone kick a football and she cant get to them she throws a tantrum. Its not a bad tantrum, its just a throw your toys out of the pram tantrum on the floor. With the halti its fine and it got better over the weekend (lots of football playing in the park in the sunshine) but people do look at you a bit strangely. Its not even the movement of the football as later we were walking down the street and a man had a football in a carrier bag as he had just bought it and she tried to pinch that one too. How she spotted it I have no idea. When we got home in the garden she found a football and was happy to play with it with us, she doesnt get possessive over the footballs, in fact my friend and I had a great game of football with her. When we got bored she just lay down holding it in her mouth until it went pop.

The other thing is she will not go to the loo on a walk. We tried letting her sniff behind trees in privacy but nothing worked. She is house trained but you have to let her in the garden when you get back from walks. Apparently its because she is unlikely to have walked when she was a young so she doesnt know that's what she is supposed to do.

She is also a floosey with the boys. She was very friendly with myself and my friend, but if a man talked to her she was wiggling and throwing herself on her back to have her tummy tickled - shameless. When my brother visited she was all over him. She adores men.

She was fab in the house, she is sweet natured and cuddly. She is great in the car, she is easy on walks bar the footballs. She is just a really great little dog".

RHIANNA IS STILL LOOKING FOR HER FOREVER HOME!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Has Rhianna been cat tested??


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Not that I know of. Will put in a request.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh yes please!

Could you let me know once you have assessed her please.

She is beautiful and we would LOVE to offer her a home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

In the meantime, can you please complete our questionnaire via our website and return it to me at [email protected].

Many thanks


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Sent it now


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Sent it now


Thank you.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Any news yet?

I have sent in my questionaire but not heard nothing.

We are really interested in this girl as we know how hard it is for Staff and Staff crosses to find home at the moment.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there. So sorry you haven't heard - sometimes we are a little swamped and run solely by volunteers so it takes a little longer to respond that we would like. Can you please follow up your questionnaire with an e-mail to [email protected] and I am sure our rehomer will get back to you.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Had a response now saying that I am too far away from your catchment area and that they cannot re-home to me 

Such a shame as I am more than happy to travel especially for this stunning girl.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A couple of our volunteers just gave Rhianna a break from kennel life and took them on holiday to the Highlands with them! Here is their feedback on the week:

"We are back after having a really lovely week in the Highlands with Rhianna - want to go back!

She was so well behaved, especially considering her limited experiences, you would never have guessed. 

Firstly she travels really well in the car. Its a long drive and even though we stopped for regular short walks it was a big test for her. She passed with flying colours.

In the Highlands we walked and walked and walked. She loved it, especially when we got to areas where there were no sheep and other dog walkers and she could just run about off the extender lead. I wish my camera had a faster shutter speed so I could have got some pictures of her boinging through the heather. It was like she had springs on her feet. Her recall is a bit dodgy but she never lets you out of her sight. If we wanted her to come back we simply walked away and there she was suddenly by your side.

I will up load the pics that I have got of her later today as we are just going to go via Richmond Park on our way back to kennels.

As Lynne said she has also learnt to pee and poo on walks! Yeah! That made life a lot easier. 

She really looks fantastic. Her pictures don&#8217;t make her look like the prettiest of dogs but in the fur she is a real sweetie with such an expressive face. She has also lost a bit of weight, her collar is too big!! She also has a bit of a waist - holiday didn&#8217;t have the same effect on me sadly. :-( She so loves life and people and would be a really easy pet as long as she could continue with her lovely long walks.

Hmmm.. what is bad about her? Nothing really. She isnt great with other dogs. She doesnt go after them but she also doesnt want to have anything to do with them. She is happy to walk past dogs but if they come too close she will growl at them. In the Highlands it was easy as there are surprisingly few dogs (apart from working collies). I live in a high population Staffie area and I still don&#8217;t find it a problem here. She isn&#8217;t fussed as long as they dont invade her space.

She will also chase cats and rabbits (or try) on walks. However, she isn&#8217;t interested in my ferrets when they are in their cage. I think its probably because they don&#8217;t try and run away, they move forward and that throws her a bit. I wouldn&#8217;t put her in with cats or small furries. However, it might just be a walk thing she probably needs properly testing.

We had such a good time with this adorable dog. My husband is totally in love with her as she is with him. She still loves the boys. He loves her so much that he even got up at 8 this morning (on a Sunday!) to take her out to the local park just the two of them. He doesn&#8217;t do that, she is very, very charming and this is proof! She has been following him around like a little shadow.

Right we are off on our last walk now - cry! We will miss having her around. She is a really special dog with so much to give. A lovely nature and a smiley face. She really deserves a forever home, and if you could provide a home containing some boys to hang out with she would be very grateful"!

RHIANNA IS STILL LOOKING FOR A FOSTER OR FOREVER HOME!


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Had a response now saying that I am too far away from your catchment area and that they cannot re-home to me
> 
> Such a shame as I am more than happy to travel especially for this stunning girl.


Just curious why if someone is willing to home her they are refused on the grounds of geography? People drive miles for a pedigree, it is a sign of commitment.

Just seems a shame as she could be living happy ever after by now ut:


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

peppapug said:


> Just curious why if someone is willing to home her they are refused on the grounds of geography? People drive miles for a pedigree, it is a sign of commitment.
> 
> Just seems a shame as she could be living happy ever after by now ut:


I agree it seems daft.

I can only assume it is something to do with home checks but considering that I have had 4 RSPCA home checks due to the various rescue work I do, plus I'm the cat re-homing officer for my local RSPCA branch, I also foster for my local RSPCA .... And .... I am a fully trained home checker myself.

I would have thought there is enough paperwork on me in the system to prove that I am a responsible pet owner.

What a shame the dogs will lose out on the loving homes outside of the area.

I have in the past re-homed cats through the RSPCA nearly 70 miles away!

If people are willing to travel then I have no issue.

Like you said people drive miles for pedigree's and breeder's don't turn them away.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

That is such a shame 
Places are desperate for homes for dogs, especially staff and staff x, they should be willing to rehome a bit further away rather than pass up on what could be the perfect home! 

I hope someone closer falls in love with her soon.

x


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I live middle of nowhere and I'm always being asked to do homechecks for rescues, usually they are well over 100 miles away. It does seem a real shame for her that you weren't considered suitable, I'm sure a homechecker could have been found in your area. But if those are the rescue rules then those are their rules.  Poor sweetie hope she finds someone else who's willing to give her a chance. 

Might be worth the rescue putting this fact on the posts to save anyone else being disappointed?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

It is a bit silly this geography thingy... and yes it should be made clear as I was looking into rehoming from the same rescue at a time and live in the same area (Cheshire) ...

x


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are pictures of Rhianna from her break 

Ok - I hope these pictures work! Sorry there are so many - there are more


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from our kindly kennel walkers who gave Rhianna a break from kennels at the weekend:

Rhianna came to stay this weekend with us again. What can I say, we missed her!

Lynne met Seb at Richmond station - apparently she was very pleased to see him. Seb and Rhianna got the train back to Highbury. It was a busy train as it was 6pm and apparently she was brilliantly behaved. So that's another thing on her list of things she is good at.

We went to Hampstead Heath twice this weekend and she was great. She is absolutely fine walking past dogs, bikes, skateboarders everything, really well behaved. She wasnt great with dogs sniffing her, but its a warning to leave her alone. She doesnt 'go after' dogs at all.

We ended up walking for over two hours. She made a bit of a plonker of herself, we stopped at the pond and she suddenly just launched herself off the side - a big dive so the water went right over her head. What she hadnt thought about though was how to get back out once she had jumped in as it was a drop down to the water. I had to get down and pull her out by her collar. People laughed at us - thank God she has lost some weight!!

Saturday evening after a nap on the sofa we went up to Clissold Park for a lap as she had been out already quite a lot before having a quick drink in the pub. She has improved so much with footballs. She is still very interested but she will come away if you call her, I think that she has realised that there are more interesting things in life than football!  
Today the three of us went for another walk in Hampstead Heath, this time three hours! We met a nice lady with a little Staffie boy who does behavioural work with dogs. She and her dog helped us to get her to a point where she allowed the other Staffie to sniff her without growling. It took us about 20 minutes. She was happy to sit beside us while we chatted with the other dog really close to her. She was so good! I will do some more of this with her next weekend. If she can be this good with another dog after only 20 minutes then who knows, maybe she will be able to have doggy walking friends! Her grumpiness with other dogs is a confidence thing - as her confidence grew she visibly relaxed about other dogs being near her.

We put her back in her kennel in Gatwick this evening, with a brand new kong toy to play with. She loves that toy - she even fell asleep with it still in her mouth last night.

This dog is so special and so willing to learn, she will make such a special pet".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Another update from Rhianna's weekend fosterer!

"Sorry, just found this pic of her and she looks so sweet that I cant resist posting it. She knows how to relax after her walks :lol:



I wish we could have her permanently - whoever gets to give her a home is a very lucky dog owner. She is so fabulous and she always makes the saddest cry when I put her back in her kennel which is why I have to go back the next weekend to get her again. 

She is such a special lady".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rhianna's part-time fosterers took her on a four day break with them. Their circumstances mean they can't have a dog full-time so they take this girlie for break and weekends where they can to give her a break from kennel life. They would dearly love Rhianna to find a forever home. Here is their update:

We are back from our lovely holiday in Devon. Rhianna once again has proved herself to be a fabulous dog.

There were 6 of us on our trip including a friend who is nervous of dogs and she was fabulous with everyone.

We had lots of lovely walks on the beach. She was so desperate to run that we took the plunge and let her off the lead. So wish we had done it loads earlier as she is fab. She never lets you out of her sight. Her recall is pretty good these days, perfect if you have a ball in your hand. She played and played on the beach with balls. Poor thing is still not the fittest, her mind wants to go on but her body just wont run any more!!

She still isnt the biggest fan of other dogs but its not an issue. If a dog comes over we just pop her back on the lead for a bit while she has a growl and then let her off as soon as they leave her alone. She never goes after dogs she just doesnt want them sniffing her bottom.

The signs with the crate are pretty good as well. She cries much less at night time with the crate, in fact she slept right through the night. It could just have been that she was sooo tired from all the running on the beach, we will see if it still helps with her separation anxiety at home.

We are going to have her as many days as we can but unfortunately we cant keep her out of kennels all the time. Wish we could. I cant tell you how much Seb and I have fallen for gorgeous little Rhianna.
Anyway time for the photos, I warn you there are lots but she was so easy to photograph off the lead.






Rhianna with all her new friends.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

she is so beautiful, bless her!

Why is there a geographical restriction on rehoming dogs? If a prospective owner is willing to travel so far for a rescue dog, I would be more than happy to rehome to them. I work in rescue and I think it's lovely when people adopt our dogs from a bit further away, because it shows that they are commited to that dog and aren't just picking any old dog from the nearest rescue and saying "that'll have to do cos nobody else will rehome to us"

Particularly in these times and with the staffy crisis as bad as ever and showing no signs of improving, i'd have thought those sort of rules woulda been out with the trash long, long ago. Dogs are being denied perfectly good, loving homes all because of a postcode, which means they have to sit in kennels so much longer than they should. It's no wonder dogs end up in rescue for so long  I can understand that rescues have certain rules and restrictions (like not rehoming to families with kids, although I don't think it should apply to every dog - only dogs which are unsuitable to live with kids because of issues or health problems) but denying a dog a chance of a new life purely because of an address isn't a rule that I can make any sense of.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you for the support and I totally agree it is silly with the current staffie crisis.

Poor Rhianna still has not be re-homed and I would have loved to have her as part of my family, it's the dogs that suffer with this rule 

Worst part is I emailed them back to ask why it mattered where I lived but recieved no reply, nor has anyone answered the question on here so they seem like they are not that bothered.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Apologies, but I'm afraid I don't know enough about your application and it's for our rehomer to address. If you want to send me a p.m. I will happily forward it on for you?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is an update from Rhianna's fosterers:

"Rhianna went to visit Seb's Mum yesterday in Lamberhurst. All of the kids descended on his Mum's house - his sisters three and his brother's three. They range in age from 4 months to 10 years old and Rhianna was brilliant with all 6 of them, well 5 as she didnt meet the tiny one. She still had her collar on, even though its completely useless as she took the bandage off anyway over the course of the day.

Seb took her back to the vet this morning and she is fine, bandage off and also the collar - yeah! The backs of our knees I am sure will heal in time. She wasn't very charming in the vet. I may have a chat with them about taking her in there a few times and putting her on the table for treats etc, hopefully they will be ok with helping with that.

The rest of the time she is a delight, gorgeous sweet little dog. Although I have to say I am beginning to feel a little neglected myself and might put myself up for rehoming as Rhianna and Seb seem to only have eyes for each other!! Last night all I could hear from the other room was Seb telling her she was the most beautiful girl in the world and giving her a big kiss before coming to bed. I seem to have been ousted by a pooch!



You can't see me!!





As I was saying... ousted by a pooch!


Poor little dog :-( "


----------



## Rhiannan (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't understand - there is a home offered for this lovely dog, who is willing to traval to see her and it's being refused? 

I'm going to drive 200 miles tomorrow just to go and see a rescue dog, it is surely up to me how far I travel for a dog.

What a shame


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I have asked above for the person that is interested in Rhianna to p.m. me and they haven't done so. 

As I said, I don't know enough about the suitability of the application and that is for our rehomer to address.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Apologies have just re-read the thread now, am sending you a pm now.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aww id love to have her she looks beautiful but i have 3 and just rescued one a few weeks ago.. Hope she finds a loving home x


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Thank you for the support and I totally agree it is silly with the current staffie crisis.
> 
> Poor Rhianna still has not be re-homed and I would have loved to have her as part of my family, it's the dogs that suffer with this rule
> 
> Worst part is I emailed them back to ask why it mattered where I lived but recieved no reply, nor has anyone answered the question on here so they seem like they are not that bothered.


Hi there

It occured to me that there might be another reason too ... do you have a cat or cats? If so, Rhianna would not be suitable to live in a house with small furries.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes I do have cats but if you read back in this thread I did ask if she had been cat tested.

You told me you would find out for me but in the meantime to complete the questionaire which I did.

I then got an email saying thank you for my application but I was too far away to re-home from you, no mention of cats etc.

In fact it's only now that I have been told Rhianna is not suitable with cats.

It's a shame that it's the dogs that suffer with rules such as this.

Many people are happy to travel for the right dog as I would certainly be willing to do.

Now if I am not suitable then fair enough that is understandable but that is not the reason why I was told no and I still have the email saying that, the only reason they gave me was my distance which is silly.

I hope that Rhianna finds a wonderful home and that you consider changing some of the policies that are denying dogs wonderful homes.

I sent the pm by the way but did not recieve a response.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Rhianna's fosterers:

Just got back from muddy Hampstead Heath. Rhianna was as always very good. We walked for a couple of hours and it was sunny so we got some photos I can put up!! Found some more on Seb's camera which are quite cute too so apologies that there are so many.

She has had a good week again this week. She went down to Seb's parents with him for the day and went for a walk with their Welsh Terrier. She is a 10 month old unspeyed bitch (she is going in for the snip in two weeks). Rhianna was very good with her, when Meg jumped on her too much she grumbled at her but generally paid her not much attention at all.

She is still not brilliant at meeting dogs on the lead, however we are going to keep working on this and see if we can get her to the stage where she can be more relaxed about it. Personally I think that it wouldnt be very hard as its not intense, its just noise. She is fine when she meets dogs in the park off leash, she is fine walking alongside dogs when on the lead. She just doesnt like them coming up to her when she is on the lead without being properly introduced.

She is generally so good, this is just her one last remaining little thing to sort. Reckon we will get there though!!



Enjoying the view at Hampstead Heath



Rhianna the lap dog



Princess Rhianna on her throne



Chilling out on my Mum's sofa



Her very, very best pose!



Demonstrating how brilliant she is at sitting now!





Do you like my new collar?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Lovely new collar.. beautiful dog... i hope she finds a home  xx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Rhianna's fosterer:

"Rhianna was so fantastic with Sebs brothers kids today. They all came here for lunch and she was amazingly relaxed about having everyone in her house. The youngest is 6 months and the oldest is 7. She was lovely with them all. When the 7 year old fed her supper she even did a lovely sit and wait for him when he asked even though the way that he asked was not confident at all. She was very sweet. She gave the baby's feet one lick but otherwise didnt actually pay them an awful lot of attention. She didnt even lift her head when they were making lots of noise and the baby had a cry.
She really is a sweet girl"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Rhianna's foster home:

"Went to Hampstead Heath to play in the snow with Rhianna today. 
I have read all the updates on the foster dogs and they seem all to be very energetic at the moment. Rhianna was a handful today. Its the snow! It's like kids, she gets really over excited in the snow.
She wanted to get involved in the snow ball fights and she stole a rugby ball (very lovely and understanding couple thank God). That ball I didnt even spot as it was miles away. She had a lot of fun though. We are going to have to do some practising with walking away from footballs, although its sooo much better than before it is kind of lucky we have come across understanding people so far. I think that we are going to have to do some more practise with leave. We will get there, she has come so far and I dont think that as many people play football and rugby on the heaths outside London, I think that its a London thing.






And after all that snow you have to warm up! This for the record is not her blanket"!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Awwwww  hope shes somewhere lovely for xmas x


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Pictures from a walk with Rhianna ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rhianna held court in a snug area of the pub today before we all set off to walk the kennels dogs. Have to say without a shadow of a doubt that she is her foster daddy's dog! He looked pretty smitten too :lol:





Rhianna is still waiting for her forever home to find her ... where are you?!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A revised ad for Rhianna as she has come on leaps and bounds in her foster home ...



*Her Story: *Found stray Jan 09, Kent. Homed for 4 months via the pound and returned having not been walked for 3 months - "haven't had time"!

*Salient points: * Rhianna is a lively vibrant cross breed ... an old-fashioned Heinz 57. Lovely sunshine temperament. Walks keenly and mixes with dogs she meets well off lead.

*Advert:* Rhianna is a Heinz 57 bitza. Bitza this and Bitza that! Staffie blended in there giving her the willing smile and people focus. Rhianna's beauty shines through and her personality is so truly wonderful. Rhianna has become one of the easiest dogs on our books thanks to the dedication of her fosterers. She offers enthusaism and companionship and dedication.... out on her walks she is so happy. Her spirit wins through and she has become a whow dog.

She should be the most popular dog on our books, but we very rarely get any interest in her. She is that old fashion cross breed as tough as old boots, grateful for everything, involved in the heart of the families activities. She has learned to settle with dogs, walks with them well and even plays with a friend.. She is forging ahead full speed and needs an active life style with Rhianna at the heart of her families activities! Fostered North London.

Please visit this Rhianna's individual thread, in Dogs needing homes in foster on our forum to find out more about her and follow her progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rhianna's fosterers finally came to their senses and realised she was already home! WITH THEM!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Rhianna's fosterers finally came to their senses and realised she was already home! WITH THEM!


Brilliant News! She sounded so happy with them!!!  Well done!!! Hurray!!!!!  x


----------

